# Cloud Foundation



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I recently got this email from Ginger....

http://campaign-archive.com/?u=b16d80346618d3ce64e8e9877&id=4886110c9e&e=egpXXuGDRY


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that is really upsetting.


----------

